# Rollfast or Elgin?



## Fat Willy (Jun 30, 2018)

Hey guys! Picked this up last week. Can’t quite make out what it is. My guess is that it is a combination of the brands mentioned above. Any help dating it and deciding on a brand would be helpful. 

Thanks!













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Apr 10, 2021)

The chain ring sprocket is a *Rollfast *part. 
The straight stout bridge at the seat post cluster triangle looks like a *Shelby *feature?
There have been discussions on the peculiar fork /crown before.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Apr 10, 2021)

Mercury Guard


----------

